# On the 30th of July we say I do!



## Kiki1993

Well we decided to bring the date forward as we can't wait! Was suppose to be 1 year and 3 months from now but we moved it closer and changed it to july! We can't wait! 
We have been together since i was 15 and we will be married 3 months after i turn 23. We have also decided we will start trying on my birthday and hopefully announce at the wedding. 
So far we have booked the venue and still need to pay off half of the fees but it includes almost everything! chair covers, disco, food, 3 drinks per guest, flower arrangements, table plan and place cards for 50 day and 100 evening. 
We have booked photographer and still have about 700 to pay.
Booked the registrar and still have to pay legal fees. 
Booked candy cart.
Made a mock guest list
*Still to do:*
-invites (got someone helping for free)
-cake (someone making it as present)
-rings
-flowers (amazon for artificial)
-dress :D
-kilt hire
-hair and make up (friend said as a present she will put a bit towards it for me)
-bridesmaid dresses (sister said she will pay for hers to help out)
-honeymoon
-organise stag and hen

Am I forgetting anything?
 



Attached Files:







kingswood.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## LucyLadyBug

that sounds awesome :) 

and really organised. can't think of much you might be forgetting - order of ceremony perhaps/vows/type of ceremony maybe? (i.e., religious, or humanistic, or with alty/geeky influence, etc...)

We just formally confirmed our wedding venue today (for october 2016), but we aren't having a traditional ceremony (none legal wedding of two grooms to one bride, no flowers, sand ceremony, lots of fairy lights) so our planning logistics are probably a tad different lol


----------



## Kiki1993

October is a beautiful time to get married!
I bought my dress last week :happydance: I love it.
It's tight under bust and then flows out so should be fine for a small bump too :thumbup: 
Also paid off some of the venue, 1125 left to pay for it and then 695 to pay for photographer. Dress is paid off in one (that hurt my account a bit). 
Mother in law is making cake for free. A friend said he will print invitations for free. 
Honeymoon has also been booked. We wanted to go to florida for honeymoon but if we are pregnant by the wedding we would rather not be long haul flight and me not go on any rides :haha: so booked a week in spain, same villa we stayed in on our first holiday :thumbup:


----------



## Kiki1993

Going to pick up my dress today. Will also pick out my tiara and veil :) so excited :happydance: 
Money is quite tight though :nope: i normally have a spare months worth of bills in my account just in case and now thats gone on the wedding so we are living pay to pay which i hate. I just have to remember that after the wedding even if im pregnant that gives us 4 months of full wages to save so 500 in saving and then 500 on baby .. its not permanently pay to pay.


----------



## Kiki1993

Since last post:
-Tiara and veil has been ordered and will be ready in January. 
-Dress put to MIL
-Phoned lady who alters dresses, she said she can alter 4 weeks before he day if im pregnant and she can defo alter around a 3 month bump but anything more may be risky, i could be up to 4 months by the wedding but praying it will be okay.
-Deposit paid for villa, we decided just one week so the following week we can do the boring stuff (change my name on bank, doctors, bills etc)
-I have officially came off the pill to prepare for April!
-paid some more of venue off


----------

